

Show HN: Uncovr.it – Showcase your modules/themes without the hassle - cx42net
http://uncovr.it

======
cx42net
We discussed about the pricing of Uncovr last friday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8641191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8641191))
and from the feedback I've got, I believe I am not far away from something
correct so I'm officially sharing this project with you :)

Any feedback on Uncovr are greatly appreciated.

I hope you'll like it as much as I had (have) fun working on it :)

